# Engine remapping



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Looking to get my motor home engine remapped.
Harold, who did my Symbol back in 2009, seems no longer to be in business.
Does anyone have any good contacts with Companies that do onsite visits?

Or maybe any suggestions for firms in Southern England?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Quantumtuning.co.uk ( nationwide), not the cheapest but one of the best.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Brian,

They have a Dealer near us. I will call tomorrow.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

**** said:


> Looking to get my motor home engine remapped.
> Harold, who did my Symbol back in 2009, seems no longer to be in business.
> Does anyone have any good contacts with Companies that do onsite visits?
> 
> Or maybe any suggestions for firms in Southern England?


I still have a phone number for Harold if you want it. I tried ringing it but it goes to answer phone.
Graham


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Graham,

If you could try ringing him. I would like to give him the work, if he's still trading.

Or send it on to me so I can try.

Many thanks,

Peter


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

**** said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> If you could try ringing him. I would like to give him the work, if he's still trading.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,
Just spoke to Harold and he confirms that he don't do it any more he is concentrating on his garage business.

Graham


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

BrianJP said:


> Quantumtuning.co.uk ( nationwide), not the cheapest but one of the best.


+1 for quantum tuning


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Graham,

Wish Harold all the best from me if you are in contact again. He did a really good job on my Symbol. 

I'll give our local quauntum tuning dealer a ring .

Thanks uncleswede & BrianJP for your help


----------

